# Has anyone in Japan heard of BATFA?



## El Nismo (Jun 21, 2004)

Its a car company in Japan out of Tokyo. They say they can ship clean low km. JDM cars to any port in the us for $1200 US. I saw a 93 R33 GTS for 4200 US. Has anyone done business with them? Or even know of them? I would love it if it were true. 
www.batfa.com
I could title it as an altima here in Texas and say its a conversion.


----------



## celm (Dec 15, 2003)

El Nismo said:


> Its a car company in Japan out of Tokyo. They say they can ship clean low km. JDM cars to any port in the us for $1200 US. I saw a 93 R33 GTS for 4200 US. Has anyone done business with them? Or even know of them? I would love it if it were true.
> www.batfa.com
> I could title it as an altima here in Texas and say its a conversion.


dude you are in a easy state to title a JDM car
you dont need to do a vin swap or name change


----------



## El Nismo (Jun 21, 2004)

How so? As a kit car? I see skyline everywhere around here, but the prices. And how much for the Pulsars as my friend wants one bad. Titled in New York, right?


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

El Nismo said:


> I could title it as an altima here in Texas and say its a conversion.


that would be a BIG mistake. if you get into anything involving authorities, you will be in deep shit.


----------



## TwistedGTR (May 19, 2005)

I was going to go through Batfa to get a 96 GTS-T but I haven't really heard anything about them, so I decided to go local in trying to get the R33. Just for the hell of it, I would like to know how reputable they are.


----------



## El Nismo (Jun 21, 2004)

Twisted: what is local to you?

Nismo240: Did you get into trouble? No one has ever checked a VIN on any of the 12 cars I have owned. How would you get into trouble? My 240 is converted to 180SX (minus the RHD) and I've seen RHD conversions, so... If you have insurance you can do just about anything in this state and the last 8 cars I insured were over the phone.


----------



## Godzilla (May 15, 2005)

if you end up getting one, put it in a container it's like $2500 but it's worth it, rollons are a long wait.

good luck


----------



## celm (Dec 15, 2003)

if you are going to import that car with out a RI,you better take that car apart and bring it in as parts.cause customs will probaly wont let you clear it if its a full running car


----------



## TwistedGTR (May 19, 2005)

Local meaning the washington area since I live in washington state


----------



## El Nismo (Jun 21, 2004)

What if I shipped it to Mexico and titled it there? 

Celm: How did you title your cars? Or what RI did you use?

I heard a company in Florida brings the cars in with the engines and interior out, reassembles it, and title it as a kit car; but I don't know the name of the place.

I say drive an Altima to Mexico and it comes back "converted."


----------



## celm (Dec 15, 2003)

el nismo
Pm sent


----------



## JamesonGST (Nov 20, 2003)

Celm, if you don't mind I would like to know how you title your cars and what RI you are using


----------

